# FTPing from an outside ISP in Selma, OR. Cannot upload PDFs



## vrom77 (Nov 18, 2008)

I cannot upload PDF files! For some reason I can upload stuffed PDF files, JPGs and text files but when I try to upload a PDF, the status bar shows that it is transferring, but at the very end it stalls. A couple minutes later it gives me this error message: Fetch could not put "...PDF" because the FTP server dropped the connection" The file was only 88 KB!

I live in Tempe, AZ and am visiting my parents in Selma, OR. I never had any problems with uploading files to the FTP in AZ but when I connected my mac to their ISP (frontier), I have been having problems with FTPing PDFs. I have tried other FTP clients but I experience the same problem. What is the deal?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Try cyberduck. That is what I use with out problems.


----------



## vrom77 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for the reply ... I tried cyber duck also, still cannot upload PDFs. It's a mystery.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Are you using a router?
If so, is the port open that cyber duck is trying to use?


----------



## vrom77 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes. It's a DSL Modem and router in one. I am actually connected to their modem using an ethernet cord so as far as the port goes, not sure how to check that.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Let me get this clear.. In the OR location, can you upload anything, or is it just pdfs that are troubling you?


----------



## vrom77 (Nov 18, 2008)

In Selma, OR I cannot upload PDFs as well as any medium/large sized JPGs, Tiffs, etc. Yesterday, I took my computer to my sister's house in Grants Pass, OR (45 min from Selma) where she has DSL through Qwest, my PDF files transfered successfully and super fast. I'd like to figure out why I can't work in Selma. The only DSL ISP available for Selma residents is Frontiernet.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok. I understand that you can upload at other facilities, but can you use ftp for any type or size of file in Selma.


----------



## vrom77 (Nov 18, 2008)

I can upload jpgs up to 2 mb, one file at a time but that's it or it stalls and then quits. I cannot upload pdfs at all.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I am not sure how to help you fromn here. Who are you ftping to? Is is a website? If so, whos servers? What port are you using?


----------



## vrom77 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for all your help. I believe the problem is definitely narrowed down to Frontier (Selma's ISP) and not being able to hold a connection to a server because I'm so far off the map. I am using port 21 to reach FTP servers in AZ and Utah.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, that could be true.
When using cyber duck, what is the error you reciece?


----------



## vrom77 (Nov 18, 2008)

Error message:
Upload Failed. Read timed out.

Toggle Transcript:
220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
220-You are user number 3 of 50 allowed.
220-Local time is now 15:25. Server port: 21.
220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
220 You will be disconnected after 3 minutes of inactivity.
USER gogilbert
331 User gogilbert OK. Password required
PASS ********
230-User gogilbert has group access to: 450 
230 OK. Current directory is /
NOOP
200 Zzz...
SYST
215 UNIX Type: L8
STAT /TEST
213-STAT
drwxr-xr-x 2 970 450 4096 Nov 21 15:24 .
drwx---r-x 16 970 450 4096 Nov 20 19:20 ..
213 End.
CWD /TEST
250 OK. Current directory is /TEST
FEAT
211-Extensions supported:
EPRT
IDLE
MDTM
SIZE
REST STREAM
MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
MLSD
ESTP
PASV
EPSV
SPSV
ESTA
AUTH TLS
PBSZ
PROT
211 End.
PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (208,109,138,72,236,59)
LIST -a
150 Accepted data connection
drwxr-xr-x 2 970 450 4096 Nov 21 15:24 .
drwx---r-x 16 970 450 4096 Nov 20 19:20 ..
226-Options: -a -l 
226 2 matches total
TYPE I
200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (208,109,138,72,177,186)
STOR PaloVerdeDental_FP_1008.pdf
150 Accepted data connection
QUIT


----------

